# Grounding a Camper



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Once I start building on some land I got I plan on parking my camper there to stay in and work out of. I'm wondering if I should set a ground rod and run a ground wire from the frame to it.
Will this do any good for lightning? Should it be grounded anyway even if not for lightning?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

RV are grounded through the cord.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> Will this do any good for lightning?


Check this method 

http://www.google.com/search?client...sphere+lightning+protection&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

for lightning vulnerability.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> I'm wondering if I should set a ground rod and run a ground wire from the frame to it. Will this do any good for lightning?


480 gave you the answer concerning the electrical system, and that would be good even if you're just using an onboard generator.

As for lightning, it's arguable that grounding the chassis could actually make you _more_ likely to get hit. Simply put, lightning discharges happen when there's enough of a difference in charge between the air and the earth to overcome the "resistance" of the space in between.

If your camper is up on rubber tires, it's not likely to have the same charge as the ground it's sitting on, so it would be a less attractive path for the bolt. But of course, in the end lightning is like the 500 lb gorilla. He does whatever he wants to.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I saw a video of some guy who took the axles and wheels off and put his camper up on a platform in the air. He lifted it up with 2 tractor loaders. Next, he built a deck around it and a staircase up to it. I think it was a glorified hunting stand.

Think about this and forget your grounding rods. Just make sure you put a railing around the deck.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I found some info that was done by a university on RV's and lightning.
It was only on what to do when you are parked in a campground.
Basically they said the best thing is to set your jacks on wood blocks that are a minimum of 6" thick rather than set your jacks directly on the ground.
I guess that would mean not to to set a ground wire from the frame.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

GettingBy said:


> Check this method
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?client...sphere+lightning+protection&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> 
> for lightning vulnerability.


Wow , that "rolling sphere" thing looks like some kind of a Tesla experiment.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> Wow , that "rolling sphere" thing looks like some kind of a Tesla experiment.


Yeah, there's more to it than meets the eye. 

If there are a bunch of grounded campers of equal height above the ground in an area, I guess each is just as likely to be struck as the next one. 
Each one probably acts like a Faraday Cage so the occupants would be safe but a strike would probably melt a hole at entry and exit points.

Since tree sap is semiconductive, tall live trees nearby will probably work as lightning rods. 
If you do get a strike the sap is instantly vaporized and so the tree explodes. Maybe someday they'll be a video of this on YouTube.


----------

